# WY Region G Tidbits?



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hey all, with a WY G deer tag in hand (and taking 8 points to draw), I want to be as prepared as possible when the hunt rolls around on 9/15. So, this means I'm going to ask those that have experience on this hunt if they have any gems of advice. I'll take anything and everything, so please share!

I just got back from our annual family trip to the Greys last night. I spotted for deer 4 mornings in different locations and honestly, I was fairly disappointed with what I saw. My take away from these initial spotting trips are that the deer are as high as they can get right now (in the upper 1,000 feet of elevation on the taller peaks), and even then, there were some higher altitude locations I spotted, where I could see a country mile (in all directions), and the results were far less than hoped for.

I plan on calling the region biologist and game wardens for their take too, so again, just trying to put it all together. I'll be heading out Labor Day weekend for another 3-4 days of scouting, and would like to put all the info together to be as efficient as possible on that trip. Feel free to post general stuff here, but if you want to get specific (like where I was spotting, where you've had luck, etc) let's PM. I'm all for sharing info...just not plastering specifics on general boards for the lazier masses to peruse/use. Thanks!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have been up once this year. 



Lots of decent bucks, but I didn't see anything big. 



Deer can be anywhere in G on the grays on September 15. High, Low, Medium.


The best piece of advice would be to go up a few days early and try to find a deer for opening day. Also, staying out for a while on opening morning to allow for all the deer to move from hunting pressure. 



The Sheep herders tend to ruffle up a few areas. The sheep are supposed to be off the mountain by the 15th, but tend to start leaving the mountain on the 15th.



You can hike back in and be successful, people that road hunt can be successful, people that hunt within a mile of a road can be successful, etc


There isn't one area that is better than another one, because there really are no secrets with G with all the information online or from peoples experience. 



It is all about glassing, hiking, and shooting straight.


Maybe a bit of luck goes into it.


The only other thing is that La Barge Creek Rd is finally getting worked on this year, so you may be able to not beat the hell out of your truck and/or trailer for the first time in many years.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wish I had some good information for you here. That's a region I would like to hunt at some point in the next few years. I have 5 Wyo points right now and will be purchasing a 6th. Are you backpack hunting?

I had heard and I am certain you are aware that the deer herd had been smacked by some bad winters. 

Was up in Star Valley a week ago and was out spotting one morning but didn't see a whole lot. But I was glassing from the main roads as I was in a work car.

Good luck. Hope you keep us up to date on your scouting and hunt!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a guy over on MM that can help you out eep:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

BigT-
Yes, was aware of the winters, but I think those were a couple years ago. What I heard from my hunting partner is that the last bad winter (2 years ago) pretty much wiped out the fawn crop and the 6 yr. and older age class. So, lots of 1.5-2 yr. old deer and then who knows how many in the 4 and up category. We are going up again Labor Day weekend or the weekend before to do some more in depth scouting of certain areas, and I'll post up on the results. Seems like what Muscle said - can be successfull really anywhere - just need some luck to get there.

Plan is to have horses right now, but they're not mine, so I won't count on those until the hunt actually goes down. I really hope we're not going to end up doing a straight up backpack trip, but can if need be.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

MWScott72-

Well, how did you do in Region G? I hope that you got into some big bucks but at a minimum you hunted some beautiful country. Let us know how it went.

Hawkeye


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey... Just curious on how this hunt went.


----------

